# Why do people hate Josh Koscheck so much ?



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Will it get worse when he TKO's the overrated Anthony Johnson tomorrow ?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't hate him. I don't like him, but I'd say it's quite hard to *hate* a guy you've never met. I just thought he was a twat on TUF, especially in what he did to Leben on 'that night'. Leben's no saint, far from it, but what Kos did that night was just idiotic, not as bad as Bobby Southworth, but still stupid. I don't find him particularly exciting to watch as a fighter either.

Oh, and he's got an annoying face/hair combination.

I don't froth at the gash when I see Anthony Johnson either, so my opinion won't change. He's an entertaining fighter, and I want him to beat Koscheck, but irrespective of the result, it won't change my opinion of Koscheck.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

His stupid hair....END THREAD.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I used to not like josh. I think it was mostly due to him being a wrestler. He comes across poorly from time to time as well.

Over the years though, I have really grown to be a fan of his. He has really improved his game, he has a well rounded set of skills now. Seems like if Koscheck is on a card, I know I am in for at least one good fight. Dude always seems ready to go on short notice, and then puts on a good show. For me it just goes back to how good TUF 1 was and how much talent the UFC got from that one season. These type of fighters is generally why I am still a TUF supporter.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Baby Jay D. said:


> His stupid hair....END THREAD.


Yeah, pretty much. His stupid hair reminds me of Chris Leben, and I just hate Leben.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

He's just one of those guys who gets judged because he's annoying to look at.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

aerius said:


> Yeah, pretty much. His stupid hair reminds me of Chris Leben, and I just hate Leben.


lol. Hair MMA math, I love it.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Coosh said:


> He's just one of those guys who gets judged because he's annoying to look at.


Don't think it's just that. Reckon it's because he's abit of a twat as well.

<3 the MMA hair math as well. Beats normal MMA math.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kos is a stud. Well rounded, with some sickly improving standup. Plus he's got great cardio and training with a solid camp in AKA. He's only going to get better with time.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I had a dislike for him from how he acted on the show, but ever since then he's basically shown thats not what he's really about. I actually pull for him in most his fights now.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

to be honest its the hair.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

I can see the dislike stemming from TUF1, but that was years ago. 

He's evolved highly as a fighter and is always game to fight at anytime. Hard to hate a guy like that.


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

Used to think he was an arrogant dickhead. At some point he must have got humbled because he's actually someone I can respect when he talks. His swelled head shrunk as he got better. Lately I look forward to his fights.


----------



## jcc78 (Nov 16, 2009)

I hate him because he was a total assclown on TUF, and he's a huge trash talker.Also what really turned me against him, was him and his friends trying to call out hughes and bully hughes, I thought that was ****ed up.Also, his stupid hair.


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

Used to think he was an arrogant dickhead. At some point he must have got humbled because he's actually someone I can respect when he talks. His swelled head shrunk as he got better. Lately I look forward to his fights.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't like his hair.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Haha I love the hair personally. I wouldn't want it on my head, but it makes him more exciting in the cage, lol.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> Josh Koscheck: I woke up this morning at 181 pounds. I think I'm on track. I've never had a weight issue. I'm a little bit mentally tougher than that to puss out and not make weight.


 In reference to AJ.

He's a clown that's full of himself. I don't hate him though, just like it when he gets KTFO and acts like the ref stopped it to quickly after drooling on teh canvas for a couple of secs...


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I like kos......not so much the hair though.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Soakked said:


> In reference to AJ.
> 
> He's a clown that's full of himself. Don't hate him though, just like it when he gets KTFO and acts like the ref stopped it to quickly after drooling on teh canvas for a couple of secs...


You don't know thats a reference to AJ.


----------



## jcc78 (Nov 16, 2009)

G0K0S said:


> You don't know thats a reference to AJ.


of course it is.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

G0K0S said:


> You don't know thats a reference to AJ.


Err it's quite obvious, the interview was about his fight with AJ, and the interviewer asked a question about weight cutting after talking about AJ weight cut. Here's more of it...



> Derek Bolender (MMAmania.com): I actually spoke with Johnson last night and I asked him what would happen if he ends up on his back at any point in the fight. He told me, "I can do enough to survive. I'm not a black belt or anything like that. I don't want to submit you. I know how to hold on to you and have the ref stand us up, let's put it that way." Your thoughts on this statement?
> 
> Josh Koscheck: (laughs) That's funny! He's going to hold on and let the ref stand us up? That's cool, whatever. If we end up on the ground that's not a good philosophy. I've trained with Anthony. I know what he has on the ground. I know he's a part time fighter. He's not training year round like me. I know his jiu-jitsu coach that teaches there (at Cung Le's gym), Paul Schreiner. He's never been to one jiu-jitsu class since Schreiner, who is a black belt in jiu-jitsu, has been there.
> 
> ...


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

Because he's an all american wrestler that "tries" to strike with alves and gets his face pushed in.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I hated him when he did nothing else than lay and pray like Guida has been doing his whole career. When he changed his game and started actually finishing people I stopped hating him. Im still not a fan, but I actually enjoy his fights now.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TBH....He's a cocky prick...the hair certainly does not help...AT ALL:thumbsdown: 

Puttin 1 Million on Rumble....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The hair.

The shit talking.


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

TUF was bad for him. The Hughes thing was pretty D bag-ish too.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

He's cocky and full of himself but I like him as a fighter. 

I like that he's willing to step up on short notice and always brings it. His fights are fun. 

Classic Kos quote:


> George St Pierre... outwrestle... *ME*?? HAHAHAHAH


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

As far as his abilities go, he's great. Good wrestling, decent striking, very athletic.

As far as his personality goes, I can't stand him. He's cocky. He's a punk, and by that I don't mean he pogos in bondage pants. I don't care if it an act. I hate that shit.

I know these days a lot of people want to see fighters act like Koscheck does, but not me. I like sportsmen. I like to see a little class. Do your talking in the cage, you know? Guess I'm old-school like that.

But not as old-school as whoever understands "pogos in bondage pants."


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't even remember the tuf he was in anymore. Nowadays he finishes fights - I like a guy who finishes. If he is a cocky so and so, I don't really notice. He should cut the hair though.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Koscheck is one of my favourite UFC fighters.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

Baby Jay D. said:


> His stupid hair....END THREAD.


as stupid a reason as it is, this is why (at least for me) haha


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I used to hate Koscheck, but that was way back in the day. He's one of my favorite WW's now, and I can't wait to see him and Rumble go at it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I used to hate Koscheck, but that was way back in the day. He's one of my favorite WW's now, and I can't wait to see him and Rumble go at it.


 
What are your thoughts on the hair??? It really is not workin for him....:thumbsdown:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> What are your thoughts on the hair??? It really is not workin for him....:thumbsdown:


Lol, I kinda like the hair. Especially when it is dyed red from all of Chris Lytle's blood :thumbsup:


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

His face and the pubes on his head, he calls hair.


----------



## fakANT (Jun 19, 2008)

Man I can't imagine Kos with a different hair cut, he has had the same terrible fro on his head for ******* ages.

Yeah he's alright but he acts like a bit of a dickhead, I enjoy watching him fight but I like seeing him get knocked out from time to time, humble him a bit aye.


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

Joshua is one of the best fighters out there. Always in good entertaining battles. People might not like him because he is mulatto. I think, very unfairly, that mulattos in most sports do not have a huge fan base. And someone as talented as Josh should. I mean the crowd will cheer Forrest tonight who ran out of the arena crying last august but boo Josh. WTF


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

he looked like a prettyboy douche who thinks he is gorgeous and everybody should love him. I know this may be completely false, he just looks that way.

also his behaviour on tuf made me want to burn his house down.

that said i respect his ability to change from being one-dimensional...although it seems in his quest to show he's not *just* a wrestler, he has been *only* a standup fighter?

if he wants to do his best i think he needs to learn to use his standup when necessary but also not be afraid to go back to wrestling if need be, because honestly, he is still an amazing wrestler.

anyway yeah, respect him as a fighter but cant help but dislike him as a person. i dont have justification for it, but im just being honest.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of Koscheck, but I'd agree with the majority of the thread in that he never fails to put on a good fight.


----------



## Gutz (Aug 16, 2008)

Lmao @ responses about his hair.

I used to hate him because of his behavior in the show (and how much of a douche he looks with that hair). But I turned around after he started finishing fights and being one of the guys who seriously commits to fighting. The tries to get a fight as soon as he walks out the cage, not to mention he just stated he wanted to fight 12 times next year. 

Though the hair grew on me.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Used to hate Josh Koscheck so much, he human up-side-down mop and the Human blanket.

But he grew on me, he went from Mop, to Waxer to Vacuum Cleaner and now I actually think hes a fighter.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

name goes here said:


> I can't even remember the tuf he was in anymore.


It was the one where he pulled a prank on Leben who had been a ******* asshole for the entire time he was on the show. Because of that people still hate him 5 years later.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Leben was a total douchebag on TUF, I can see where he may have helped to bring that on himself.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> TBH....He's a cocky prick...the hair certainly does not help...AT ALL:thumbsdown:
> 
> Puttin 1 Million on Rumble....


This.. (not quite a million but my bet was on Rumble also)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KOS instigated Bobby Southworth and Leben.......KOS was to much of a bitch to step straight to Leben in the house...Im sure he felt and prob could beat him in the cage at the time but didnt want to get booted....:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

my girl watched tuf 1 with me, and she continually referred to kos as "q-tip head"


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I have no idea. I think people still have the image of what he was in the TUF house but they don't seem to realize he was young back then and has since grown. His stand up is now amazing and ends majority of his fights by KO/TKO now.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

the way he fought at ufc 106,69


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

Its an ugly slime ball cheat with the personality and soul of an insect.
Need any more reasons?


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

I dont like the look of him,he looks like one of those American Jocks who gave all the Nerds Wedgy's in School .Cant stand a Bully!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

vandalian said:


> But not as old-school as whoever understands "pogos in bondage pants."



I've got to "spread it around" before thankuing you propoerly for using the term "pogos in bondage pants" in a thread. 

Truly, 
An ex bondage-pant pogo boy.

Oh, and to the point of this thread...I was a huge Kos hater for a long time. His attitude made me cringe. I've known wrstlers with that attitude, and they have pissed me off since middle school. He seems to have grown up, and is still aggressive, is still coarse and abrasive, and cocky, but he's an elite WW, I can deal with that, as he has also matured a great deal, it seems. his fighting has gone from insanely boring, always wishing he'd lose to REALLY exciting. 

The hair...well, I've had mohawks, I've had what my dad referred to as my "hair tumor"...I've had different colors, streaks, pony tails, braids, who the f am I to talk about hair?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I've always liked him.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

smokelaw1 said:


> I've got to "spread it around" before thankuing you propoerly for using the term "pogos in bondage pants" in a thread.
> 
> Truly,
> An ex bondage-pant pogo boy.
> ...


Pogoing in bondage pants must have experienced a resurgence in popularity, or you're a lot older than I thought.

I'll admit that he's slightly less boring than he once was.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Pogoing in bondage pants must have experienced a resurgence in popularity, or you're a lot older than I thought.
> 
> I'll admit that he's slightly less boring than he once was.


1) That all depends on how old you think I am. There was a decent little uptick in popularity about 20 years ago in certain spots (I was a St. Mark's Place gutter punk circa 1990 ish). Now...does that make me old? At least I'm not talking about 1971 CBGB's. (By the way, I was not around for 1971 CBGB's.) 

2) Slightly less boring? Not that he's super-exciting now, but he was REALLY, REALLY boring. Just to get to the point of "eh" was a lot of improvement!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I don't have a problem with Kos. He's great wrestler & his striking has improved quite a bit. Maybe he is a little cocky but he smashed Trigg (which I enjoyed very much) & just took out a possible top contender. I guess he wants a title shot. I think he should face Hardy and the winner should get the title shot. Thiago Alves whooped Kos badly and Hardy wouldn't survive Thiago's onslaught. I think both Kos & Hardy would get dominated by a peaked GSP...


----------

